# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  επιδεινωση κοινωνικού άγχους

## MikeStam 3

ημουν μια χαρα και επιδεινώθηκα τι να φταίει τα φαρμακα;;;;κατι οργανικο;;;;

----------


## Billtheo

> ημουν μια χαρα και επιδεινώθηκα τι να φταίει τα φαρμακα;;;;κατι οργανικο;;;;


Κι εγώ μια από τα ίδια. Πήγαινα καλούτσικα και τώρα είμαι πάλι χάλια! Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει.

----------


## Xfactor

οσο το αφηνεις τοσο μεγαλωνει...πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισεις και ο μονος τροπος ειναι η εκθεση στον φοβο σταδιακα

----------


## Billtheo

> οσο το αφηνεις τοσο μεγαλωνει...πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισεις και ο μονος τροπος ειναι η εκθεση στον φοβο σταδιακα


Εγώ προσωπικά κάνω κάθε μέρα έκθεση στον φόβο εδώ και δύο χρόνια που αντιμετωπίζω τα προβλήματα αυτά και παρόλα αυτά τίποτε πάλι χάλια είμαι

----------


## Xfactor

> Εγώ προσωπικά κάνω κάθε μέρα έκθεση στον φόβο εδώ και δύο χρόνια που αντιμετωπίζω τα προβλήματα αυτά και παρόλα αυτά τίποτε πάλι χάλια είμαι


εμενα προσωπικα με βοηθησε ωστε να το ξεπερασω....
οταν λεμε εκθεση στον φοβο τι κανεις? για πες μου μερικα παραδειγματα

----------


## Billtheo

> εμενα προσωπικα με βοηθησε ωστε να το ξεπερασω....
> οταν λεμε εκθεση στον φοβο τι κανεις? για πες μου μερικα παραδειγματα


Κάνω τα πάντα κανονικά σαν να μην συμβαίνει τπτ. Δηλαδή πάω δουλειά, πήγαινα γυμναστήριο προτού κλείσουν λόγω κορονοιου και γενικά δεν αποφεύγω κάτι, για καφέ με φίλους, τα πάντα αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές αισθάνομαι άβολα κι αυτό με στεναχωρεί αφάνταστα και δεν περνάω ποτέ καλα. Εσύ παίρνεις και κάποια αγωγή παράλληλα με την έκθεση στον φόβο που κάνεις? Εγώ έχω και ηπια καταθλιψη μαζί με το άγχος που έχω.

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Κάνω τα πάντα κανονικά σαν να μην συμβαίνει τπτ. Δηλαδή πάω δουλειά, πήγαινα γυμναστήριο προτού κλείσουν λόγω κορονοιου και γενικά δεν αποφεύγω κάτι, για καφέ με φίλους, τα πάντα αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές αισθάνομαι άβολα κι αυτό με στεναχωρεί αφάνταστα και δεν περνάω ποτέ καλα. Εσύ παίρνεις και κάποια αγωγή παράλληλα με την έκθεση στον φόβο που κάνεις? Εγώ έχω και ηπια καταθλιψη μαζί με το άγχος που έχω.


τα ιδια περναω και εγω ακριβως φιλε

----------


## klm17122015

> Κάνω τα πάντα κανονικά σαν να μην συμβαίνει τπτ. Δηλαδή πάω δουλειά, πήγαινα γυμναστήριο προτού κλείσουν λόγω κορονοιου και γενικά δεν αποφεύγω κάτι, για καφέ με φίλους, τα πάντα αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές αισθάνομαι άβολα κι αυτό με στεναχωρεί αφάνταστα και δεν περνάω ποτέ καλα. Εσύ παίρνεις και κάποια αγωγή παράλληλα με την έκθεση στον φόβο που κάνεις? Εγώ έχω και ηπια καταθλιψη μαζί με το άγχος που έχω.


Το καταλαβαίνω, και εγω τα ιδια έκανα. το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν ρισκάρεις το επόμενο βήμα, απο ότι καταλαβαίνω. Στο θέμα με το άλλο φύλο πως τα πας; Μέχρι πριν 3 χρόνια σχεδόν δεν μπορούσα να βγώ απ το σπίτι... Σήμερα η φοβία με θυμάται αραία και που, αλλα δεν μου γ... τη ζώη.

----------


## Billtheo

> Το καταλαβαίνω, και εγω τα ιδια έκανα. το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν ρισκάρεις το επόμενο βήμα, απο ότι καταλαβαίνω. Στο θέμα με το άλλο φύλο πως τα πας; Μέχρι πριν 3 χρόνια σχεδόν δεν μπορούσα να βγώ απ το σπίτι... Σήμερα η φοβία με θυμάται αραία και που, αλλα δεν μου γ... τη ζώη.


Παντρεμένος είμαι! Πήρες κάποια αγωγή που σε βοήθησε η μόνος σου το ξεπέρασες?

----------


## klm17122015

Αρχικά ψαχνόμουν μόνος μου, διάβασα αρθρα στο ιντερνετ και διαφορα βιβλια, αλλά αυτο δεν έφερνε σχεδον κανενα αποτέλεσμα. Μετά εκμυστηρεύτηκα στον γιατρό μου το πρόβλημα μου μέσες άκρες και μου έγραψε παροξετίνη. Αρχικά με βοήθησε λίγο αλλά στη συνέχεια δεν είχε ιδιαίτερη επίδραση. Στη συνέχεια δοκίμασα όλα τα SSRIs αλλά τίποτα, σχεδόν όλα αν όχι ολα! Πήγα και σε ψυχιάτρους αλλά τίποτα... Απλά μου έγραφαν κι άλλα χάπια. Κάποια στιγμη δοκίμασα να πάω και σε ψυχολόγο αλλά δεν μπορούσα να καταφέρω να κάνω τις ασκήσεις που μου έβαζε ή δεν τις έκανα σωστά. Άλλαξα πολλούς ψυχολόγους και χάλασα πολλά χρήματα μεχρί να βρω τον κατάλληλο που με βοήθησε πιο ουσιαστικά. Με γνωσιακή-συμπεριφοριστική ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά σε πιό στέρεες βάσεις αυτη τη φορά. Προσωπικά ειχα πολύ μεγάλο προβλημα σε όλα τα επίπεδα της ζωής μου. Ζούσα μια εξευτελιστικη ζωη μεσα στους 4 τοίχους κοιτώντας μόνο το πως θα βγεί η σημερινή ήμερα όσο πιο ανώδυνα χωρίς να έχω καθόλου στόχους... Μπορώ να πώ πάρα πολλά γι αυτό, όπως φαντάζομαι ολοι μας οι κοινωνικοφοβικοί... Τελοσπάντων έριξα πάρα πολύ δουλέια στο κομμάτι της έκθεσης: Αρχικά απ το πολύ ευκολό στο ολοενα δυσκολότερο. Είναι πολυ σημαντικό αυτο το κομμάτι! Αρχικά έπρεπε να περπατάω μερικές φορές την ημέρα σε μέρη που είχε κόσμο (πχ. καφετέριες), ο οποίος ήταν στραμμένος προς τη μεριά του δρόμου. Ήταν πιό δύσκολο απ όσο φανταζόμουν οταν το έκανα σωστά, γιατί πολύ απλά στην αρχή έκανα το λάθος να μην κοιτάω προς τον κόσμο και αυτό αχρηστεύει όλη την προσπάθεια: Πρέπει να κοιτάξεις τον φόβο στα μάτια! Αυτό υποψιάζομαι είναι το λάθος που κάνεις! Οτι δηλαδή, δεν κάνεις το επόμενο βήμα. Στις επόμενες κινήσεις μου πήγαινα σε μαγάζια με ρούχα, όπου έπρεπε να ζητώ την γνώμη της πωλήτριας και σε επομενο στάδιο να απορρίπτω τις προτάσεις της και να φεύγω, χωρις να αγοράζω τίποτα! Μετά δούλεψα το κομμάτι σε σχέση με το άλλο φύλο, το οποίο ήταν σε τραγική κατάσταση  :Stick Out Tongue: . Σταδιακά έχω φτάσει στο σημείο, όχι να έχει εξαφανιστεί η ΚΦ, αλλά τουλάχιστον να ζω μια φυσιολόγικη ζωη στο μεγαλύτερο διάστημα. Είναι τόσο πολλά αυτά που θα μπορούσα να πω, αλλά θα σταματήσω εδώ γιατι πόνεσαν τα χέρια μου  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:

----------


## stefamw

Ισως φταιει ο κορονοιος που μας ειχε κλεισμενους μεσα διχως κοινωνικες επαφες, η κοινωνικη φοβια εχει σταδια υφεσης και επιδεινωσης, οσο πιο πολυ εισαι σε κοσμο, τοσο πιο πολυ χαλαρωνεις οσο εισαι μεσα σαυτο, απαξ και το αραιωσεις γυρνας παλι στην αρχη. Δεν νομιζω απλα καποιος να θεραπευτει απλα επειδη ετυχε να ειναι 2 μηνες καθε μερα αναμεσα σε κοσμο, η κοινωνικη φοβια θα ειναι εκει και θα ενεργοποιηθει παλι οταν βρεθεις σε μοναχικες φασεις.

----------


## Denis97

> Εγώ προσωπικά κάνω κάθε μέρα έκθεση στον φόβο εδώ και δύο χρόνια που αντιμετωπίζω τα προβλήματα αυτά και παρόλα αυτά τίποτε πάλι χάλια είμαι


Το θέμα είναι να αντιμετωπίσεις τις σκέψεις που σου δημιουργεί το κοινωνικό άγχος. Η απλή έκθεση χωρίς εσωτερική δουλειά δεν θα έχει μακροχρόνιο αποτέλεσμα. Για παράδειγμα μπορεί να φοβάσαι να εκφράσεις συναισθήματα, οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση η απλή έκθεση χωρίς να εκφράσεις τα συναισθήματα σου είναι απλά εκτός θέματος και δεν θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ.

----------


## el.gre

Η απαντηση στο προβλημμα σου ειναι η εκθεση και ισως καποιο αντικαταθληπτικο ταυτοχρονα.η εξασκηση σε τελειοποιει.την πρωτη φορα θα το κανεις αγαρμπα σιγα σιγα θα καλυτερευεις.δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση στο προβλημμα που εχεις

----------


## stefamw

Και εγω τα ιδια. Πανω κατω τα πραγματα ηταν διαχειρισιμα αμα επρεπε να περπατησω αναμεσα σε κοσμο. Τις τελευταιες 2 εβδομαδες εχω παθει κατι που δεν εχει γιατρεια ουτε με stedon ουτε με αλκοολ και ειναι πρωτογνωρο! Οταν περπαταω εξω σε κοσμο ή νιωθω πως με βλεπουν, ο αυχενας μου αρχιζει και σφιγγει τοσο πολυ, που δυσκολευομαι να κρατησω το κεφαλι ευθεια, πρεπει να κοιταω δεξια ή αριστερα, αν προσπαθησω να το κρατησω ευθεια ειναι λες και στραβωνει/γερνει προς μια πλευρα και ειναι λες και εχει κολλησει και αν παω να το κουνησω νιωθω σαν ρομποτ που θελει λαδωμα! Αρχισα να δυσκολευομαι να βγαινω πια απο το σπιτι με αυτο το νεο θεμα. Αυτο φαινεται σαν να επαθα καποιο σοβαρο ατυχημα και το κεφαλι εχει κλεδιωσει και γερνει προς τα δεξια! Μου εχουν πει γιατι το κεφαλι σου ειναι ετσι, και λεω οτι επαθα ασχημο αυχενικο για να το μπαλωσω, δεν εχω ιδεα πως θα το διορθωσω, ειδικα οταν ακομα και το στεντον που ειναι δυνατο μυοχαλαρωτικο δεν κανει τιποτα.

----------


## vicyclenine

Το κοινωνικό άγχος μπορεί να εξελιχθεί από το φόβο μιας κοινωνικής κατάστασης σε πολλαπλές καταστάσεις, ή ακόμη και να εξελιχθεί σε έναν γενικό φόβο των ανθρώπων. Οι ακραίες περιπτώσεις αγχώδους διαταραχής κοινωνικού άγχους μπορούν να οδηγήσουν σε απομόνωση, κατάθλιψη, άλλες διαταραχές άγχους ή ακόμη και αγοραφοβία.

----------


## Art_Phil

Η έκθεση είναι σπουδαία και πολύ σημαντική αλλά από μόνη της δεν φτάνει. 
Τι και αν κάθε μέρα πηγαίνεις σε μεγάλες παρέες, εάν δεν βγάζεις άχνα, δεν υπάρχει πρόοδος. 
Θέλει έκθεση και πρωτοβουλία, εκθεση και πρωτοβουλία. 
Δεν χρειάζονται τρελά πράγματα. Και ένας εαυτός που ΕΝΙΣΧΥΕΙ το κάθε σου βήμα και σου λέει Μπράβο. 
Και αν αποτύχεις σου λέει Δεν Πειράζει. 
Παντως το να είσαι μια περίοδο καλά και την άλλη να πέφτεις είναι κομμάτι της ζωής. Δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει κάποιος τέρμα κοινωνικός για να θεωρήσει ότι ξεπέρασε το πρόβλημά του αλλά να έχει μια φυσιολογική ζωή δλδ φίλους, σχέση/φλερτ, δουλειά και δραστηριότητες.

----------


## andreas86

Έχω υψοφοβια και παλαιότερα χωρίς την θέληση μου εκτεθηκα σε αυτό, ήταν άσχημη εμπειρία μου ερχόταν να πηδήξω κάτω από το σοκ! Καλή είναι η έκθεση αλλά πολύ προσεκτικά και σε μικρό βαθμό, μην έχεις τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα!!

----------


## vicyclenine

Πρόσφατες έρευνες δείχνουν ότι το 2018 ο επιπολασμός του άγχους αυξήθηκε κατά 5%, σε σύγκριση με το 2017. Μελέτες έχουν δείξει ότι είναι αύξηση των διαταραχών ψυχικής υγείας στη Δύση, που σχετίζεται με χώρες με υψηλό εισόδημα. Οι Millennials είναι από τις πιο ανήσυχες γενιές shareit vidmate

----------


## koritsi83

> οσο το αφηνεις τοσο μεγαλωνει...πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισεις και ο μονος τροπος ειναι η εκθεση στον φοβο σταδιακα


αυτό πιστεύω κι εγώ..
Όσο περισσότερο απομονώνω και αποφεύγω τους ανθρώπους, τόσο χειρότερο γίνεται.. Όσο περισσότερο μιλάω σε ανθρώπους και προσπαθώ να το αντιμετωπίσω, γίνεται πιο εύκολο..
είναι μια πολύ δύσκολη ασθένεια και με τρομάζει

----------


## Alice97

Με την καραντίνα πως να μην υποτροπιασεις,κάποιες φορές δεν είναι όλα δικά μας θέματα,Υπάρχουν και εξωτερικοί παράγοντες.

----------

